# acces NAS ?



## duck01 (2 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Etant complètement néophyte sur les produits Apple je viens pour un renseignement.

Sur un réseau Windows ( 4 PC, 2 serveurs + 2 NAS sous seven et 8 ) peut on accéder a un Nas ou un des disques serveurs pour lire des photos par exemple avec un Ipad ?

Edit: j'ai oublié d'indiquer que toutes les partitions disques sont sous NTFS.

Cordialement,

Fabien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h30 ----------




duck01 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Etant complètement néophyte sur les produits Apple je viens pour un renseignement.
> 
> ...


 
Je viens de trouver la solution.

Merci.


----------



## Arlequin (2 Juin 2013)

duck01 a dit:


> Je viens de trouver la solution.
> 
> Merci.



et, histoire d'aider ceux qui seraient dans le même cas que toi, la solution est ?


----------



## Buyn (3 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,


En effet, il serait préférable de poster la solution qui t'a permis de régler le problème, histoire d'éviter que quelqu'un qui aurait le même problème cherche trop longtemps ou crée un sujet.


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Juin 2013)

Ben de toute façon, la solution c'est d'accéder au NAS par n'importe quel moyen habituel.
Les iApps fourmillent pour ça (FileBrowser, Documents, Remote Files...), sans compter les iApps spécifiques à chaque constructeur (Synology...).
On s'en fout du format de la partition pour accéder à un NAS...

En gros, il a découvert ce qu'était un NAS.


----------

